# Frame swap on 66 GTO convertible



## jeb77 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and was curious how hard a frame swap would be on a 66 GTO convertible? Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It isn't easy and some of the body mounts can be a PIA.
You also need to make sure the replacement frame is from a convertible those frames are boxed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's like replacing the foundation on a house. It's what the entire car is built on. That said, it's just nuts and bolts....a _lot _of nuts and bolts. Time consuming, but not technically difficult at all.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> It's like replacing the foundation on a house. It's what the entire car is built on. That said, it's just nuts and bolts....a _lot _of nuts and bolts. Time consuming, but not technically difficult at all.


Where did I set the PB Blaster?
:willy:


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Here's the thread on my '64 frame replacement. It has taken way longer than I thought, primarily due to the issues you'll see I experienced. It is on the home stretch now.
Unfortunately, if you're replacing the frame because of rust, you're going to get the enjoyment of traveling my project path...... if it's because of collision damage, you may get off lucky.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/1964-gto-convertible-frame-replacement-38688/

Good luck....... I look forward to watching this from the couch rather than live action. lol

Allan


----------

